# Is it possible to connect a 3.5mm cable to my car's stereo?



## joeykeys (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a renault scenic and it's the 2006-2009 model but I doubt that makes a difference. So could I connect this type of cable to my cars stereo so I can play music from any device with a 3.5mm jack?

Thank you


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably can using a wireless transmitter, if I am following you. Does the radio has 3.5mm audio in?

BG


----------



## joeykeys (Sep 6, 2012)

No it doesn't have an audio in. I have been researching on the internet and I found that if my Car's radio has an RCA input(input's, red and white) I could connect my Mp3 that way with an RCA to 3.5mm jack cable. How could I connect it so the cables aren't sticking out because the inputs would be at the back of the radio.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you a button/knob in the front of the radio that says some thing like 
"Aux In"?

BG


----------



## abusknott (Feb 12, 2005)

Radio Shack or the like have the needed connectors and cable. Two ends will have RCA jacks and the third, a panel mount 3.5 stereo jack. The easy job is getting the parts and putting them together. The hard part is installing them. Remember to place the panel jack fasteners on first, thread the cable through the hole you make in the dash, and solder the connections.


----------

